

Can You Please Add A World IPv6 Launch Badge To Your Blog Or Website? - danyork
http://www.internetsociety.org/deploy360/blog/2012/05/can-you-add-a-world-ipv6-launch-badgebanner-to-your-blog-or-website/

======
glhaynes
No, unless my blog/site specifically targets networking people. It's _our job_
as technical professionals to keep people that don't want/need to be technical
professionals from caring about this sort of thing.

~~~
jrockway
_It's our job as technical professionals to keep people that don't want/need
to be technical professionals from caring about this sort of thing._

No it's not. As users of the Internet, we all share responsibility for
ensuring that it can grow. It's important to educate regular users as to why
there are now two Internets, and how the first Internet (v4) is now
deprecated.

They shouldn't be expected to take any actions to use the new Internet we're
building for them, but they should know that it exists. It's like saying "I
use Windows" even though the user did not actually write Windows. He still
needs to know what OS he uses so he can understand compatibility issues.
Similarly, he needs to know if he is reachable via IPv4 or IPv6, so that when
something doesn't work, he has a mental frame of reference of what to check.

It's nice to embrace the magical idea of "everything will magically work with
no training", but there's only one truly intuitive interface. Everything else
is learned. Treating people like idiots only angers them.

~~~
glhaynes
_They shouldn't be expected to take any actions to use the new Internet we're
building for them, but they should know that it exists._

If they don't need to take any action regarding low-level networking
infrastructure, why should they have to concern themselves with it?

Why can't engineers, writers, teachers, workers, bureaucrats, manual laborers,
poets, bus drivers, carers for children, and on and on just use this utility?
It's not treating them like idiots to not tell them exactly what sort of pipes
their water goes through to get to them. These infrastructure concerns are
just millions of details about their everyday existence that they don't need
to know. What makes our particular utility special that they should have to be
told about it?

They should be able to find out if they care or are just interested for
curiosity's sake. But otherwise it's just bothersome clutter to them.

